# Truly Blessed Images



## GHOST TEQUILA (Jun 23, 2018)

Pics that show how wonderful life is. Could be anything really & doesn't have to be animal related.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 23, 2018)

My dogs gotta rough life


----------



## GHOST TEQUILA (Jun 23, 2018)

Talent & super cool execution. Truly Blessed


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Truly blessed


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 23, 2018)

Little stinker


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 23, 2018)

Truly blessed...


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 23, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Truly blessed...
> View attachment 242953


That's a really nice picture of you guys.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 23, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That's a really nice picture of you guys.


Thank you! We are truly blessed, despite our health problems. We love each other. [emoji178]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 23, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Truly blessed


I absolutely love the picture of your dog. It is totally commercial quality. You slap that picture on a bag of dog food, and I would buy it. The ingredients could read ground camel and hyena butt's, but because of that picture I would buy it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 23, 2018)

This is true devotion:



My faithful companion, as I'm working at the computer!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 23, 2018)

My daughter Kennedy and myself. She is truly my favorite person in the whole wide world. When she's off to college, or married, and I don't see her near as much... I can look back on pictures like this.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 23, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> My daughter Kennedy and myself. She is truly my favorite person in the whole wide world. When she's off to college, or married, and I don't see her near as much... I can look back on pictures like this.
> View attachment 242955


Beautiful! You are reminding me of the TV commercial where the dad is cleaning out the Subaru to give to his daughter...
Yes, the moments we cherish and treasure and know we will remember at a later time.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 23, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Beautiful! You are reminding me of the TV commercial where the dad is cleaning out the Subaru to give to his daughter...
> Yes, the moments we cherish and treasure and know we will remember at a later time.


Thankyou!! She is not so lucky, no Subaru. Have a chevy S10 lol. [emoji23]


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I absolutely love the picture of your dog. It is totally commercial quality. You slap that picture on a bag of dog food, and I would buy it. The ingredients could read ground camel and hyena butt's, but because of that picture I would buy it.


Lol it's actually two different dogs, the first one laying upside down is mine.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> My daughter Kennedy and myself. She is truly my favorite person in the whole wide world. When she's off to college, or married, and I don't see her near as much... I can look back on pictures like this.
> View attachment 242955


o-O I see some hearts being broken and a shot gun sitting by the door.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> My daughter Kennedy and myself. She is truly my favorite person in the whole wide world. When she's off to college, or married, and I don't see her near as much... I can look back on pictures like this.
> View attachment 242955


She looks just like you!


----------



## cheerios586 (Jun 24, 2018)

My precious puppies, Cara is 8 and Tonka is 12. Old and spoiled rotten.


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 24, 2018)

Big Z & Baby..... waiting on mama


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Lol it's actually two different dogs, the first one laying upside down is mine.


I am such a bonehead, it didn't even realize that.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> o-O I see some hearts being broken and a shot gun sitting by the door.


Definitely, knowing me I'll probably be at the table cleaning one of my guns when her date picks her up LOL.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> She looks just like you!


Hahaha, she's like the female skinny version.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Definitely, knowing me I'll probably be at the table cleaning one of my guns when her date picks her up LOL.


Have you been watching Twilight by any chance?[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Have you been watching Twilight by any chance?[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Lol no. Being a 40 year old guy, I'm embarrassed to say this... I do remember that scene from the movie. I've seen all the Twilights a couple times with my daughter. I've actually been doing a The Walking Dead marathon today.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Lol no. Being a 40 year old guy, I'm embarrassed to say this... I do remember that scene from the movie. I've seen all the Twilights a couple times with my daughter. I've actually been doing a The Walking Dead marathon today.


Lol. It's a Dad's duty to watch chick flicks with his daughter.[emoji6]


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Lol. It's a Dad's duty to watch chick flicks with his daughter.[emoji6]


That is definitely true. Done Twilight, Maze Runner, Divergent, the list goes on and on. But definitely since it was with my daughter, it's been time well spent.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That is definitely true. Done Twilight, Maze Runner, Divergent, the list goes on and on. But definitely since it was with my daughter, it's been time well spent.


I go watch all the super hero movies with my son's. Lol. But I enjoy them. In fact I am currently watching Wonder woman for the third time right now. Good thing I like these type of movies.[emoji23]


----------



## katieandiggy (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That is definitely true. Done Twilight, Maze Runner, Divergent, the list goes on and on. But definitely since it was with my daughter, it's been time well spent.



Omg I love all of those films [emoji87] I’m a 36 year old woman but I kind of loose myself in the whole romance of it all lol
Hunger games
Twilight 
Maze runner
Divergent
Vampire diaries 

I’m like a big kid


----------



## katieandiggy (Jun 24, 2018)

I have 2 sons so I don’t get to do the whole chick flick thing. 
I took my son to watch Jurassic world fallen kingdom in 4DX which was fun.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Omg I love all of those films [emoji87] I’m a 36 year old woman but I kind of loose myself in the whole romance of it all lol
> Hunger games
> Twilight
> Maze runner
> ...


Yip me too.[emoji3]


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> I have 2 sons so I don’t get to do the whole chick flick thing.
> I took my son to watch Jurassic world fallen kingdom in 4DX which was fun.


I still want to go watch that.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2018)

I still watch the Ninja Turtles movie about once a month, and I don't even have kids.


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I still watch the Ninja Turtles movie about once a month, and I don't even have kids.


Whahaha. Are you secretly hoping your turtles are going to turn into ninja turtles?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Omg I love all of those films [emoji87] I’m a 36 year old woman but I kind of loose myself in the whole romance of it all lol
> Hunger games
> Twilight
> Maze runner
> ...


I forgot about The Hunger Games. I took her to see all those in the theater. I know a lot of women who like those movies, so you're not alone.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> I have 2 sons so I don’t get to do the whole chick flick thing.
> I took my son to watch Jurassic world fallen kingdom in 4DX which was fun.


I just have one daughter, I had to step sons when I was married. I don't quite see them as often though. Luckily my daughter likes to fish, she doesn't really like to hunt. But she does like to track my deer for me. She tracked this one all by herself when she was 11.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Whahaha. Are you secretly hoping your turtles are going to turn into ninja turtles?


Just always had an obsession with turtles. In fact I still have an unopened VHS copy of Teenage Mutant Ninja turtle movie I've had since 1990


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just always had an obsession with turtles. In fact I still have an unopened VHS copy of Teenage Mutant Ninja turtle movie I've had since 1990


Lol. A collectors item now. The question is do you still have a VHS machine to play it if you ever wanted to?


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I just have one daughter, I had to step sons when I was married. I don't quite see them as often though. Luckily my daughter likes to fish, she doesn't really like to hunt. But she does like to track my deer for me. She tracked this one all by herself when she was 11.
> View attachment 243058


I don't think I have the stomach to hunt. And my youngest would most probably sabotage my hunt on principal if i ever had the stomach to do it.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> Lol. A collectors item now. The question is do you still have a VHS machine to play it if you ever wanted to?


Nope!


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I forgot about The Hunger Games. I took her to see all those in the theater. I know a lot of women who like those movies, so you're not alone.


I think you could be 80 years old and would still enjoy those movies. Well I plan to anyway. When I am in my 80's I will be living vicariously through the action and romance movies. [emoji6] Or maybe getting some good tips...you never know they might come in handy. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM (Jun 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Nope!


Lol. Then how will you ever watch it?


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

CarolM said:


> I don't think I have the stomach to hunt. And my youngest would most probably sabotage my hunt on principal if i ever had the stomach to do it.


Its not for everybody. She hates the idea of me killing anything. She just likes to eat it.


----------



## katieandiggy (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Its not for everybody. She hates the idea of me killing anything. She just likes to eat it.



The only animal I can kill is a spider.
I’m terrible. I even rescued a pigeon that being attacked by a bird of prey. I sat for like 40 minutes with this bird under my car, just getting itself back together. It flew off into a tree after so I felt good.
I also drove on a 5 mike journey as I saw a hedgehog in the road on my way home from work, I got all the way home and couldn’t stop thinking about this hedgehog, so back I went just to check it wasn’t injured or anything.
Hunting is not a big thing in the U.K. People literally riot about things like fox hunting. I live in the country and there are lot of pheasant shoots, I often see them, I’m ok with it if they are shooting them to eat. I think if maybe It was more common here I would be more accepting of it.
One day I will make it over to the US. It’s one of the places that is on my bucket list. 
Wyoming
Montana
New Orleans 

Those are the places I really want to visit!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> The only animal I can kill is a spider.
> I’m terrible. I even rescued a pigeon that being attacked by a bird of prey. I sat for like 40 minutes with this bird under my car, just getting itself back together. It flew off into a tree after so I felt good.
> I also drove on a 5 mike journey as I saw a hedgehog in the road on my way home from work, I got all the way home and couldn’t stop thinking about this hedgehog, so back I went just to check it wasn’t injured or anything.
> Hunting is not a big thing in the U.K. People literally riot about things like fox hunting. I live in the country and there are lot of pheasant shoots, I often see them, I’m ok with it if they are shooting them to eat. I think if maybe It was more common here I would be more accepting of it.
> ...


That's all good, I respect everyone's opinions and beliefs. I don't kill everything LOL. Pretty much I just deer hunt, and I do some minor varmint control for my parents. I actually love animals, we have rescued and raised numerous baby rabbits, baby raccoons, 90% of the fish I catch I end up letting go cuz I feel bad for them. I honestly just prefer the taste of venison over beef and love being outdoors.


----------



## Melis (Jun 24, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> I have 2 sons so I don’t get to do the whole chick flick thing.
> I took my son to watch Jurassic world fallen kingdom in 4DX which was fun.


How was it?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Its not for everybody. She hates the idea of me killing anything. She just likes to eat it.


I killed one dear in my life and it was with a 2001 Monte Carlo.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I killed one dear in my life and it was with a 2001 Monte Carlo.


That blows, hitting a deer with a car can be a scary and expensive experience.


----------



## Kara Miller (Jun 24, 2018)

It's a ruff life [emoji190][emoji252]


----------



## CarolM (Jun 27, 2018)

Kara Miller said:


> It's a ruff life [emoji190][emoji252]
> View attachment 243096
> View attachment 243097


o-O [emoji3]


----------



## GHOST TEQUILA (Jun 30, 2018)

Free At Last! Free At Last!


----------



## GHOST TEQUILA (Jul 19, 2018)

Coolest Grandma Ever!


Mom & Me


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 20, 2018)

I have four girls, haven’t seen the Twilight movies. Saw all Hunger Games. We all read the books too. We have seen all the Marvel movies, Harry Potter (books too), and Jurassic Parks and Worlds.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 20, 2018)

Melis said:


> How was it?


It was great!


----------

